# How do you run you 4iu gh a day ?



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

How does everyone run 4iu a day ?

As this is the most common long term amount.

i know there are many diff ways, and i hear 4iu at once is to much.

so do you split it am/pm am/pwo

or all in one or not ?

Thanks


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I've tried both mate and noticed no difference whatsoever, I just stick with 5iu at some point during the day now, usually before breakfast but occasionally pre-workout (not on purpose for any reason, it's just the way my day goes)

4iu at once is not too much, you can inject any amount and the body will still utilise it, look at the blast technique for example. I imagine there probably is a cut off point where the body reaches saturation point but it certainly isn't anything close to 4iu, it would be much, much higher.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Was it Northern Rocker on another popular forum who told you that 4iu is too much by any chance?

Lol he always used to go on to me about that, oh and by the way you may know me as Blue Lagoon elsewhere (that goes for Doink too)

Hows the training and stuff going?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

hey mate, how u doing ?

all at onec ewould be good for me guys, at least to save on pins lol.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you running anything else with this out of interest (test, peptides etc)?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im good thanks, and i started a thread about this recently and most seemed to say that 4/5iu at once is fine... some said split in to 2 doses for best results, but then again HGH is so very subtle anyway i doubt even if it was working better from splitting you'd notice much difference... Especially on gear, that'd be like saying yes! taking an extra multivitamin worked so well lol. It could of been a number of other things other than splitting 4iu in to 2

I just started a HGH cycle and i'll be doing 4iu each morning before fasted cardio, only have a few Hyge left and then ill be shooting Rips which are 10iu... so 5iu before morning cardio, looking forward to seeing results as im working hard and on Test and Tren too as of the 1st... you should spend more time on here mate its a good board.. is that pic in your Av different from the last one i see a while ago? you look bigger


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Dagman72 said:


> Are you running anything else with this out of interest (test, peptides etc)?


not at the mo, but did use slin and igf a little while back, was on for a fair while pre comp so need a big break off the test etc.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

The Raptor said:


> Im good thanks, and i started a thread about this recently and most seemed to say that 4/5iu at once is fine... some said split in to 2 doses for best results, but then again HGH is so very subtle anyway i doubt even if it was working better from splitting you'd notice much difference... Especially on gear, that'd be like saying yes! taking an extra multivitamin worked so well lol. It could of been a number of other things other than splitting 4iu in to 2
> 
> I just started a HGH cycle and i'll be doing 4iu each morning before fasted cardio, only have a few Hyge left and then ill be shooting Rips which are 10iu... so 5iu before morning cardio, looking forward to seeing results as im working hard and on Test and Tren too as of the 1st... you should spend more time on here mate its a good board.. is that pic in your Av different from the last one i see a while ago? you look bigger


I come on here alot but i only post whne i have something to say really, otherwise i just read.

Yeah its a diff pic but the same show i competed in.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LOCUST said:


> I come on here alot but i only post whne i have something to say really, otherwise i just read.
> 
> Yeah its a diff pic but the same show i competed in.


Cool you looking to compete any time soon?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

not this year mate, i need more size i was to big to get u70 and weighed in at 73-74kg so at the lower end of the class. year off to bulk mate.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I normally split it one morning one before workout,next week i will try all 4ius in the morning & see if i get the same tingling in the fingers lol

If i could afford it 10ius pre workout is good the fat rolled off me while i tried this,

I'm sticking to 4ius @ the mo as i what to permanently run HGH,


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with the bulk mate...

And jimbo 10iu is pretty costly and that sort of a daily dose can't be good for the heart anyway on a prolonged period


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

10 ius aint too much lol 10 iu's is nice

any one tried the blast method?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> 10 ius aint too much lol 10 iu's is nice
> 
> any one tried the blast method?


Yeah suppose its a nice amount if competing, im just using for the sake of it lol

And im not sure about blasting, so much mixed views.. as the OP says some people say 2iu os max absorbed...

Others have up to 40iu in a day... hmmm were guinea pigs :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah suppose its a nice amount if competing, im just using for the sake of it lol
> 
> And im not sure about blasting, so much mixed views.. as the OP says some people say 2iu os max absorbed...
> 
> Others have up to 40iu in a day... hmmm were guinea pigs :lol:


i didnt rate the blast my self so i am now running 4iu gh pre bed with 200mcg ghrp6 and 100mcg cjc.only just started this so i will see how it all goes in comparison to a blast


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im doing 4iu before fasted cardio... only started with on 1st of jan with a few Hyge i had left over but my shipment of 300iu of Rips is here 

Will be doing 5iu pre fasted cardio i a few days, i using metoformin with my HGH to help keep me in Ketosis as im dieting


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I'm doing 4iu before fasted cardio... only started with on 1st of jan with a few Hyge i had left over but my shipment of 300iu of Rips is here
> 
> Will be doing 5iu pre fasted cardio i a few days, i using metoformin with my HGH to help keep me in Ketosis as I'm dieting


You will have to let us know how you get on it normally takes a couple of months to kick in & about six months to really start to work but @ higher than 2ius i think its noticeable quicker I'm defiantly looking younger lol


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah i agree, I noticed the effects after a couple of weeks, all that about taking months to get going is sh1te imo. I'm on 5iu ED at present, started on 4iu a few months back. Results come quick, if you're after fatloss for instance and you're diet is good and you do a bit of cardio, you'll notice the difference as the fat falls off a bit quicker... it's not astounding or amazing by any stretch as some claim, it's subtle but it's definitely noticable.

It does seem to get more effective the longer you use it and as you increase the dose though so i can see why some people say that.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi guys im looking at starting hyge in the next couple of weeks and was gonna do 4iu 2 days on 1 day of for the rest of the year but after speaking to a few people they have said you have to be really careful when mixing the bac with the hgh powder. so as i have not used this before is there a tutorial that i can watch on how to mix it all up. also if my hyge is 8iu of hgh per vial then if i only add 1ml of bac water to mix it up then i just shoot .5ml mixture ed. correct???

cheers for the help guys.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

When you add water just trickle it down the side of the vial don't shoot it @ the powder, then gently rotate the vial don't shake the vial, it may take time for all the powder to mix don't rush it pop it in the fridge for ten minits ,then rotate the vial @ all should be good, & yes .5ml would= 4ius in that case

pinch up a bit of stomach fat @ inject using a insulin pin,best time some say is first thing in the morning,

I used to run mine Mon-Fri week ends off but felt crap @ weekends so i just run it ED now

I'm also to sleepy in the morning so i set up a weeks worth of pins in the fridge.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> When you add water just trickle it down the side of the vial don't shoot it @ the powder, then gently rotate the vial don't shake the vial, it may take time for all the powder to mix don't rush it pop it in the fridge for ten minits ,then rotate the vial @ all should be good, & yes .5ml would= 4ius in that case
> 
> pinch up a bit of stomach fat @ inject using a insulin pin,best time some say is first thing in the morning,


Do you think the wafer really is that sensitive? I mean i often rush it in a minute or so, do you think there is any truth to 'killing the HGH'?


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Do you think the wafer really is that sensitive? I mean i often rush it in a minute or so, do you think there is any truth to 'killing the HGH'?


They say you can damage the wafer it can foam if agitated, so i just do it that way still you will soon know if its no good your fingers won't tingle

I will e-mail you a couple of instruction sheets i read tomorrow when i get back to work,as they are a long read & would be allot to post up


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> They say you can damage or weaken it so i just do it that way still you will soon know if its no good your fingers won't tingle
> 
> I will e-mail you a couple of instruction sheets i read tomorrow when i get back to work,


Cheers mate i have repped you my email, add me on facebook too if you like


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> Do you think the wafer really is that sensitive? I mean i often rush it in a minute or so, do you think there is any truth to 'killing the HGH'?


lol yeah i wondered this as the other day i forgot to pop a bit of air in the vial first and just stuck the bac water in.......as soon as the pin popped through the seal it sucked all the water out and directly onto the wafer at speed and my instant thought was is that ruined now???

of course it still ended up in me anyway lol


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Cheers mate i have repped you my email, add me on facebook too if you like


Found a couple of those HGH sheets they were on a back up USB stick,

Did you ever read about that old man in Mexico who has been on for many years with no ill effects he uses insulin @ a bit of Test but looks young on it does all the tests on him self, Link below

http://www.rajeun.net/mixing.html


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Found a couple of those HGH sheets they were on a back up USB stick,
> 
> Did you ever read about that old man in Mexico who has been on for about 8 years with no ill effects he uses insulin @ a bit of Test but looks young on it dose all the tests on him self, i will try & find the link


People always go on about 'the dark side' of HGH saying that in doses more than 2iu on a prolonged period it will seriously grow the heart and organs and thats partly why BBers get distended guts.... worrys be a bit, thats why i'd never stay on it


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> People always go on about 'the dark side' of HGH saying that in doses more than 2iu on a prolonged period it will seriously grow the heart and organs and thats partly why BBers get distended guts.... worries be a bit, thats why i'd never stay on it


Yes that big gut thing worries me i use mine for the fat loss around the abbs plus a bit of anti aging,

i may drop down to 2ius for the long run,

posted that link up


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Yes that big gut thing worries me i use mine for the fat loss around the abbs plus a bit of anti aging,
> 
> i may drop down to 2ius for the long run,
> 
> posted that link up


Cant find the link bud? And do you think that shooting in to the abs area under the skin works? I just do IM shots as i worry that some may get stuck in fat if you do it sub-q in the belly area


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

Am Thinking of trying GH for Anti aging and fat loss.

Is 2IU day a good starting dosage?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

batfastard said:


> Am Thinking of trying GH for Anti aging and fat loss.
> 
> Is 2IU day a good starting dosage?


For anti ageing this is often a recommended dose by Dr's etc, don't expect to be dropping a stone from it though


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

1iu 4 x a day currently


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

hilly said:


> 1iu 4 x a day currently


Notice any difference than 4iu at once mate ?


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> Cant find the link bud? And do you think that shooting in to the abs area under the skin works? I just do IM shots as i worry that some may get stuck in fat if you do it sub-q in the belly area


is that right?? so do you think IM shots are best???


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Better absorption rate IM research has shown, what effect it has in real world terms is another matter though.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I've noticed zero difference between Im and sub q


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

so using a slin pin your going IM into delts quads tricep?????


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Better absorption rate IM research has shown, what effect it has in real world terms is another matter though.


actually most graphs/studies i have seen show the difference better IM and subq is minimal at best. IV however is much quicker


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is minimal difference between IM and SubQ just as there is minimal difference between injecting am, pm, b4 bed, after training, split through the day, all at one.......I have done them all and all for a decent period of time(no less than 3-4 months) I saw no reall advantage in doing one method over the other......

I prefer am shots as I take it before cardio and it's done, then I take my peptides before bed......

This thinking that your body can only use a certain amount in my opinion is boll0cks if this was true then no one see any more results using more GH than the number quoted at the time and this is simply not true....


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I couldn't even bring myself to try IV, i think i'd spew and potentially defecate into my own trousers intra jab.

Ahh, just the thought makes me cringe... It's not for me.

I do IM in Delts or sub q somewhere on my torso, wherever the needle will go in usually, finding it harder and harder to get it in around the abs area.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll just stick with sub Q unless there is any proof that another method is better,

I would try IM delt's what pins do you use? I'm not up for IV Lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

For IM shots you still use. Slin pin no need for anything bigger, I would not even consider IV unless I was using a pre-mixed GH brand like nutropinAQ


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> For IM shots you still use. Slin pin no need for anything bigger, I would not even consider IV unless I was using a pre-mixed GH brand like nutropinAQ


Thanks will try IM for a change


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

ha ha so you could just shoot with a orange say in your delt and not worry if it dont go IM as its ok subq no need to worry about needle length and bodyfat etc


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

start my hgh on friday got hyge 8 iu bottles, is it ok to go straight in at 4iu or should i day do a week of 2iu a day?

also does anyone know of a vid i can watch to make sure i reconstitute it right as im worried about messing all the pressures in each vial up and dont wanna waste any of it. thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I would start @ 2ius a day for the first week then go up 1iu @ a time till you reach the dose that suits you with minimal sides, some people jump straight in with no negative sides but slow & up wards IMO

I've never seen a video one of us will have to make one,are you local to me i would be willing to demonstrate?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i started at 2iu/day... got greedy, and went up 1iu/week... at 4iu I felt sore in the joints, especially when training back and had to do 6 sets of lat pulls to warm up for my chins.... and was still sore in elbows in particular.. and fingers (had trouble holding on for chins), at 5iu... just to sore in the joints to train with any enthusiasm/strength- muscles never exhausted.

I actually worked back down, and find I'm very happy with the results at 2iu/day, which for fat loss i split morning and afternoon; but I also take cjc-1295+ipamorelin+melantonin every night to boost my own GH output..


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im a type one diabetic and have about 50ui a day. Lol. I was told it doesnt work in the same way if your a diabetic


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hard Trainer said:


> Im a type one diabetic and have about 50ui a day. Lol. I was told it doesnt work in the same way if your a diabetic


i'm impressed you can afford 50iu/day!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> i'm impressed you can afford 50iu/day!


Lol thats enough doe to pay the mortgage on 3 properties that you could rent out, could never justify it on HGH


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i didnt rate the blast my self so i am now running 4iu gh pre bed with 200mcg ghrp6 and 100mcg cjc.only just started this so i will see how it all goes in comparison to a blast


what is with 200mcg ghrp6 and 100mcg cjc???????


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

when you put the bac water in the hgh vial do you just put it in slowly and thats it or do you have to pressurise it?


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> when you put the bac water in the hgh vial do you just put it in slowly and thats it or do you have to pressurise it?


Just tip the vial to the side put the pin through @ a slight angle gently trickle it down the side onto the wafer remove pin turn rotate vial till it mixes.reconstituted no foam & clear your done .


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

cheers mate. cant wait till i get my delivery of hyge.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dannymak said:


> what is with 200mcg ghrp6 and 100mcg cjc???????


not sure, especially since the saturation dosage for both is 100mcg...


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi guys me again, i get my hyge deliverd later today so as i have not used it before how can i tell if its legit, i have used my source for ages and has never let me down on the steroid side of things but how can i tell if my hgh is gtg? is there a test or should i get pins and needles? cheers agin guys. i know i have asked some major anal questions but wanna make sure. (better to be safe than sorry)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> hi guys me again, i get my hyge deliverd later today so as i have not used it before how can i tell if its legit, i have used my source for ages and has never let me down on the steroid side of things but how can i tell if my hgh is gtg? is there a test or should i get pins and needles? cheers agin guys. i know i have asked some major anal questions but wanna make sure. (better to be safe than sorry)


without the arguement over which is real/fake (based on dr lim/other company):

both .com.cn and .cn versions work


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Personally I do mine on waking then eat 30-40 mins later


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> hi guys me again, i get my hyge deliverd later today so as i have not used it before how can i tell if its legit, i have used my source for ages and has never let me down on the steroid side of things but how can i tell if my hgh is gtg? is there a test or should i get pins and needles? cheers agin guys. i know i have asked some major anal questions but wanna make sure. (better to be safe than sorry)


You can use a pregnancy test if it come out positive its hcg & you have been ripped


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

50iu of hgh a day?

I'm gonna stick my neck out and say i think that guy was talking about slin?

No need to wait to eat after synthetic hgh, it should start binding with receptors pretty much instantly so blood sugar levels *shouldn't* affect it's action.

I haven't noticed any difference since i stopped leaving it 20/30 minutes anyway


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

if i take before cardio in the morning would i still need to wait 60 mins before i eat, and also working out how much bac to put in i draw out 8iu bac water then put that in the vial then take out 4iu on a slin pin is that okay to do it like this?

thanks


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

warlord94 said:


> if i take before cardio in the morning would i still need to wait 60 mins before i eat, and also working out how much bac to put in i draw out 8iu bac water then put that in the vial then take out 4iu on a slin pin is that okay to do it like this?
> 
> thanks


Yes if there is 8 ius in the vial then that would be fine ,i don't think you need to wait that long i don't i just eat 15 mins after the injection & it still works fine


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> i'm impressed you can afford 50iu/day!


My bad mate, I mean 50units of insulin a day.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just upped to 5ius ED injecting the delt for a change can't even feel the pin,


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thought this might be helpful


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

when i inject in the stomache the pin does not always go in first time, i think its because the pin gets slightly blunted when entering the vial as you cant change the pin on slin needles. should i just man up and jab harder lol


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes just push harder lol sometimes i feel nothing sometimes it stings lol be careful not to bend the needle


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> when i inject in the stomache the pin does not always go in first time, i think its because the pin gets slightly blunted when entering the vial as you cant change the pin on slin needles. should i just man up and jab harder lol


correct, and yes...


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

if everyone is pinning everyday like me does your stomache not get tender?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Use the top of my quads too

My new protocol is AM 100mcg GHRP-2 10mins later 2iu GH 15mins later food(Mon-Fri)

100mcg GHRP-2 pre bed

1x shot 100mcg GHRP-2 during the day (on days off work)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> if everyone is pinning everyday like me does your stomache not get tender?


the stomach is a HUGE area.. i do 5-8 sub-q pins a day for GH/peps/'slin, and never hit the same area of stomach in a week..


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Yes just push harder lol sometimes i feel nothing sometimes it stings lol be careful not to bend the needle


Thats happened to me, was injecting into my leg and didnt realise my hand moved and as I pulled the needle out it was at a 45 degree angle :/


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol as long as it got in the SQ probably be fine some people inject @ an angle in the Delt & Quad anyway


----------



## phil111188 (Mar 19, 2010)

i realise this thread is mainly talking about hgh by itself but as its an active thread with people with experience i have a question, has anyone done a test prop cycle whilst on hgh as it isnt really a great muscle builder by itself, what kind of results in terms of ripping up did u see etc also is there any problems with injecting them at the same time of day ?


----------

